# What is a LY?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm new to slat water fishing and I noticed a lot of posts mention LY used for bait. What is it exactly? Thanks


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

NEVER tell a LY... it's an untruth

Baitfish and ususally a darned good one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Its a bait that looks like a cross between a menhaden and a threadfin. Alewife=LY Lots of babies in the bay...great for trout. Big schools in the passes and at the pier...decent for kings great for Tarpon or bottom fishing.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great question, I recently figured out what they were also. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alewife


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

'Ere ya go mate...










Perfect Pairing!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

it aint an 'alewife', but looks like his cousin. and alewifeis a yankee. lol.

some people callmenhaden LYs and others call scaled sardies LYs. it has prettymuch becomesynonymouswith any shad-like baitinshore.

scaled sardine...










menhaden...










and an elusive LY?... 










cheers.

drew


----------

